# A Reliable 1TB HDD



## RBX (Sep 24, 2014)

I need a reliable disk and the brands I have in mind are WD and Hitachi.
The disk will host OS, but the computer is primarily used to browse internet so I expect no harm to data in it (from unexpected shutdowns due to power failure) because other than browsing internet, it is used to store data currently not needed on my laptop.

I know that I need a good PSU, and a UPS as well but I am currently not in a condition to invest in them.


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 25, 2014)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> I need a reliable disk and the brands I have in mind are WD and Hitachi.
> The disk will host OS, but the computer is primarily used to browse internet so I expect no harm to data in it (from unexpected shutdowns due to power failure) because other than browsing internet, it is used to store data currently not needed on my laptop.
> 
> I know that I need a good PSU, and a UPS as well but I am currently not in a condition to invest in them.



wd anyday,their RMA service etc is unmatched in India


----------



## RBX (Sep 25, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> wd anyday,their RMA service etc is unmatched in India


What I need to know is a specific model number - not all disks are made for reliability. For what it will be used, it certainly doesn't need to have high speed or anything else. All I want is reliability and a good price.


----------



## amjath (Sep 25, 2014)

What is your budget, Is the data is so important?


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 25, 2014)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> What I need to know is a specific model number - not all disks are made for reliability. For what it will be used, it certainly doesn't need to have high speed or anything else. All I want is reliability and a good price.



what capacity? etc
WD Caviar green,blue is good


----------



## RBX (Sep 25, 2014)

amjath said:


> What is your budget, Is the data is so important?


I think 4.5k is most I'd like to spend on 1TB. Data, of course, is important but what's more important is the time lost in organizing the data. I like my stuff organized; after each crash, I have to do it all over again.


kkn13 said:


> what capacity? etc
> WD Caviar green,blue is good



I am thinking about WD Green. It surely has lower RPM but reliability seems to be higher than Blue. What I'm worried about is its price tag - seems a little too low for a good hard disk.


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 25, 2014)

all WDs are equally reliable


----------



## amjath (Sep 25, 2014)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> I think 4.5k is most I'd like to spend on 1TB. Data, of course, is important but what's more important is the time lost in organizing the data. I like my stuff organized; after each crash, I have to do it all over again.
> 
> I am thinking about WD Green. It surely has lower RPM but reliability seems to be higher than Blue. What I'm worried about is its price tag - seems a little too low for a good hard disk.



Why I asked you about the data importance is, If the data importance is high you can go for RAID 1 setup.


----------



## adityak469 (Sep 26, 2014)

price is too low for a good hard disk? then iPhone 6 is the best phone? 

BTW get WD Green if speed isn't much of a matter. Blue if you want a balanced experience and black if you want premium experience.


----------

